# New build Hackintosh advice?



## onfireee (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I just recently found this forum, and i'm SO RELIEVED it's here. I'm a film composer, and I've been getting by with my Macbook pro for about 7 years: 






*IT'S FINALLY TIME FOR AN UPGRADE!!*

I'm looking to build a Hackintosh, as I use Logic Pro X. I make large orchestral scores, and up until this point have relied on workarounds to deliver my scores (breaking up a session into like 4 separate ones, or having to bounce instruments to audio one by one)

I'm looking to drop some cash on a brand new system around Black Friday this year! And I'd love some buying advice so I have a few questions!

-Are AMD hackintoshes viable yet? Is it worth looking into Threadrippers? 
-Is it worth doing 256GB RAM with current prices?
-Should i swap the skylake-x for the newer cascade lake-x if I go the Intel Route?

This is what I'm currently thinking. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 30, 2019)

Making a hackintosh with an AMD processor is a whole different can of worms that entails patching the OS directly and, from what I understand, not having proper support for things like power management. I just stick to Intel processors to make my life simpler.

For the build I did a few months back, I followed this guide: https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/t...macos-mojave-successguide-for-aorus-z390-pro/

I used some different parts from what was listed in the guide. I used an i9-9900k instead of the i7-8700k listed, an RX570 instead of an RX580, and of course, more RAM. (The main important thing to match is the motherboard, really!) It went remarkably smoothly for me.

I haven't yet tried using an M.2 drive, so there's just a standard SATA-based SSD in there. I _think _the one you've selected should be fine for hackintosh use, but I'd check around on r/hackintosh on Reddit just to be sure, if you haven't already.

Here's the build I did: https://pcpartpicker.com/user/esselfortium/saved/bqRwhM

Good luck!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 30, 2019)

Teresa from Morgonaut is a great place to start. 




.


----------



## onfireee (Oct 30, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> Teresa from Morgonaut is a great place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! Checking this out. I built a hackintosh back in like 2009, but I'm pretty much out of the loop. So this is good.


----------



## onfireee (Oct 30, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Making a hackintosh with an AMD processor is a whole different can of worms that entails patching the OS directly and, from what I understand, not having proper support for things like power management. I just stick to Intel processors to make my life simpler.
> 
> For the build I did a few months back, I followed this guide: https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/t...macos-mojave-successguide-for-aorus-z390-pro/
> 
> ...



Thanks Sarah!!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 30, 2019)

If I were going to build a hack right now in 2019 I would definitely build that 14 core killer mentioned earlier. And subscribe to Terese's patreon site to get updated on it.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 4, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Making a hackintosh with an AMD processor is a whole different can of worms that entails patching the OS directly and, from what I understand, not having proper support for things like power management. I just stick to Intel processors to make my life simpler.
> 
> For the build I did a few months back, I followed this guide: https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/t...macos-mojave-successguide-for-aorus-z390-pro/
> 
> ...



Would you mind sharing what life is like with your Hackintosh? Once you’ve got it dialed in, does it feel like a Mac? Or are you always fiddling with it? I’m tempted to build one, but I’ve just never been around one...at all.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 4, 2019)

Saw several Hacks a cou-pe years ago and all of them used Z97 Chipsets.
Your limited to a Quad Core but can take the i7 4790k up to 4.6GHz on air.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 4, 2019)

tomorrowstops said:


> Would you mind sharing what life is like with your Hackintosh? Once you’ve got it dialed in, does it feel like a Mac? Or are you always fiddling with it? I’m tempted to build one, but I’ve just never been around one...at all.


It's been very stable from day to day! I haven't encountered any notable issues with this build so far, it does what it needs to do and lets me get work done. I generally avoid fiddling with it unnecessarily, I have enough on my plate with work. 
My previous machine was also quite stable for the four and a half years I used it before upgrading.



chimuelo said:


> Saw several Hacks a cou-pe years ago and all of them used Z97 Chipsets.
> Your limited to a Quad Core but can take the i7 4790k up to 4.6GHz on air.


This is inaccurate, you can use newer chipsets and processors with any number of cores. I'm writing this post from an i9-9900k hackintosh.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 4, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Saw several Hacks a cou-pe years ago and all of them used Z97 Chipsets.
> Your limited to a Quad Core but can take the i7 4790k up to 4.6GHz on air.


Bullshit:
8 core hack


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 4, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> Bullshit:
> 8 core hack



Bull Shit?
Why you talking trash?

I described what performers I saw using, made no mention of what didn't work, but what I saw my mates using.

Then again I’m not pushing products or videos.

So this being “inaccurate” or “bull shit” obviously is being mistaken as an attempt to interfere in something to derail your cause.

I have no dog in this race, simply concurring Hacks using Logic worked really well on Z97 chipsets.

I love ESX so I might even build me a Hack for home recording use.

Good luck with your work, hope you gets lots of hits.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 5, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Bull Shit?
> Why you talking trash?
> 
> I described what performers I saw using, made no mention of what didn't work, but what I saw my mates using.
> ...


I have no cause, I haven't done anything on my channel in ages, forgot the link is even in my sig.
I think we crossed wires, I took your statement of your limited to a quad core as saying you can't build a Hack with an 8 core which many have done successfully. The link I posted is to a woman who's pretty much an expert in all things Hack.
Maybe you meant with the Z97 chipset you're limited to a Quad Core.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 5, 2019)

Saul Good.
Yes, with a Z97 you’re limited to a Quad Core. 

Which is exactly what live performers want unless they’re pretending to be live and using backing tracks. In that case you’re pre recorded performer.


----------

